# Windows 7 Sperrbildschirm ändern



## codevoid (29. Dezember 2012)

*Windows 7 Sperrbildschirm ändern*

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt den "Sperrbildschirm" bei Windows 7 zu ändern.
Damit meine ich, wenn man z.B. sich abmeldet kommt bei Windows 7 ja dieser blaue Hintergrund mit diversen Blumen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Dazu muss ich sagen ich habe derzeit ein Windows 7 von einem Alienware Rechner installiert, der ein anderes Bild hat. Da mein Alienware Rechner jedoch vor ein paar Monaten defekt war und von Dell umgetauscht wurde, sprich ich das Geld zurück bekommen habe, habe ich auf meinem neuen PC die selbe Kopie installiert. Jedoch habe ich keine Lizenz mehr für diese Kopie, da ich den Rechner nicht mehr besitze. Jetzt wollte ich eine andere Kopie installieren, von der ich noch eine Lizenz besitze, jedoch möchte ich gerne den Sperrbildschirm ändern, da mir Hellblau mit Blumen nicht ganz zusagt. Grundsätzlich müsste es ja möglich sein, wenn das Windows welches von Alienware mitgeliefert wird auch ein anderes Bild benutzt. Falls hier irgendjemand eine Möglichkeit weiss dieses zu ändern, und weiss dass es nicht geht, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helft.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## inzpekta (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 Sperrbildschirm ändern*

Das ist der Login-Screen.
Ist mit Bordmitteln etwas komplizierter zu ändern. Besser ist ein Tool:
Logon Screen - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## OctoCore (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 Sperrbildschirm ändern*

Tools sind für Schattenparker. 

Deshalb mal den unkomplizierten Ablauf in Handarbeit:
In der Registry  zu _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Authentication\LogonUI\Background_. Da ist ein Eintrag namens _OEMBackground_ - oder auch nicht. Falls nicht, als 32-Bit-DWORD anlegen. Der Eintrag bekommt den Wert 1.
Das war es in der Registrierung.
Dann unter _\Windows\System32\oobe_ einen Ordner _info_ erstellen und darin noch einen
Ordner _backgrounds_.  In _backgrounds_ kommt dann das gewünschte Bild mit dem Namen _backgroundDefault.jpg_. Es darf die Größe von 250 KB aber nicht überschreiten.

Ganz simpel, reine Fleißarbeit.


----------

